# Subungual Abscess and f.b. removal



## jhack (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a report that Dr did "wedge resection of nail performed to allow for adequate drainage of subungual adscess and removal of lodged foreign material"  Any help on the cpt that should be used?????


----------



## mbort (Nov 3, 2008)

I would have to see the full note to help with this one.


----------

